# Retired expat in Germany - How do I file German pension on my U.S. tax return?



## Anzelli (8 mo ago)

Greetings! im an expat living in Germany where I have worked for many years. I now collect the German equivalent to social security as well as a pension from the German company where I worked. Both are taxable here in Germany. I’ve been going crazy trying to figure out how to properly report these in my U.S. tax return. Can anyone PLEASE tell me the proper way to do this? What forms will I need? Many thanks in advance for any info. James


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The "official" way to do German pensions is to declare them as pension income, and then take the Foreign Tax Credit (form 1116) to claim taxes paid in Germany against whatever US tax liability those pensions create for you. Take a look at IRS Publication 54 and the instructions for form 1116 to get you started.


----------



## Anzelli (8 mo ago)

Many thanks for the help!


----------

